# Smiley test



## hong (Feb 26, 2004)

How weird, we still have two albino smileys.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 26, 2004)

Out of curiousity, which two? Wink and Sad? For me all of them but those two are albino.


----------



## hong (Feb 26, 2004)

Okay, I just reloaded, and ALL the smileys are albino. Looks like some of the original smileys are still in IE's cache.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 26, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Okay, I just reloaded, and ALL the smileys are albino. Looks like some of the original smileys are still in IE's cache.



Nooooooooooo!  Save them!!!!!!!


----------



## Gez (Feb 26, 2004)

?

Argh, he's no more! Mourn the passing of rolleyes!


----------



## RabidBob (Feb 27, 2004)

:d


----------



## diaglo (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 27, 2004)

They are no longer undead!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 27, 2004)

Cool, thanks!  Now I just have to figure out what all of them are...


----------



## Welverin (Feb 27, 2004)

Sure post to Hong's thread about undead smilies and not mine.


----------



## Gez (Feb 27, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Sure post to Hong's thread about undead smilies and not mine.




Sorry, Welvie, but you can't win over Hong. He's just too damn sexy. And his avatar is too cute. And beating him with his stick is too fun.

It's normal to be jealous, but it's useless.


----------



## hong (Feb 28, 2004)

Come back undead smileys, all is forgiven.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 29, 2004)

Agreed. Some of these smilies are just ugly... namely:

 
 (Way bigger offender than the old roll-eyes)
 
 (I can't even figure out what this one means)
 (Do we really "want" a mad smiley?)


----------



## Gez (Feb 29, 2004)

The "embarrassed" smiley looks more like a "bashful" smiley. He don't seems to say "oops" or "doh!" but "I love you too, idiot".

And the big grin smiley looks like the Tony Robins from Bruno the Bandit.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 29, 2004)

Ugh, the are horrible.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm not crazy about them, either; they're very difficult to differentiate on my screen. We'll keep looking.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 29, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm not crazy about them, either; they're very difficult to differentiate on my screen. We'll keep looking.



 I think the problem is that these new smilies are created for white background.

click me - not that bad.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 29, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I think the problem is that these new smilies are created for white background.



Well, they don't look that much better on Stealth, which is light gray.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 1, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Come back undead smileys, all is forgiven.




Yeah, now that they're gone I miss them.



			
				Psionicist said:
			
		

> I think the problem is that these new smilies are created for white background.




I have my background set to gray and I don't think it's helping them any.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 3, 2004)

Uhm... what was wrong with the old smilies anyway? These new ones look pretty crappy...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 3, 2004)

My hatred for them grows every day. The only one's even remotely acceptable to me are   and .


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 3, 2004)

These new ones are just... _cute._ I don't like them. I like the smilies we used to have.

For the record, though, I was annoyed when places started replacing text smilies with pictures. Now I'm used to it, and it's fine with me.

So do I really dislike the new smilies, or do I dislike change?


----------



## Gez (Mar 3, 2004)

Not _cute_. They are _mawkish_. That's the problem.

The worst would be to have a Happy Valley colour theme with them.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, Take 3!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2004)

Much more acceptable...


----------



## Gez (Mar 4, 2004)

Just a question: what was wrong with the old (yellow) EN World smilies?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 4, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Just a question: what was wrong with the old (yellow) EN World smilies?




I didn't like 'em


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 4, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Just a question: what was wrong with the old (yellow) EN World smilies?



Back to text I say! 





<:∙)

:-|

:-(



;∙)


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 4, 2004)

Long live the pictograph gang!!!

             :\


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 4, 2004)

For what it's worth, I really like the new smilies.  They're small, simple yet emotive and more interesting than simple text emoticons.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 4, 2004)

as long as you don't get rid of toothy smiley i don't care.


----------



## Gez (Mar 4, 2004)

and  are too much alike.


----------



## Gez (Mar 4, 2004)

and  are too much alike.


----------

